# 2008 Trek 7.5 FX



## dpryor (Nov 16, 2009)

One of these just popped up on my local craigslist listings for 200. I looked online and saw that it retailed for 790 new. Is this just a good deal or could this be a stolen bike, and how do I confirm either way? Thanks.


----------

